# Cichlid identification help please



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I inherited several "african cichlids" from someone who was getting out of the hobby. I'm not too sure what i have here aside from a yellow lab. orange leulipi and some convicts. Maybe a yellow tail acei. Not sure what a couple are so lets get the game started.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

They're a type of Hap. I can't recall the exact species I used to have one. He grew to about 8" so watch out he may get large. Mine wasn't overly aggressive, but he still was aggressive.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

The first two pictures,
VC-10 Placidochromis milomo


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

The last two look like a Lwanda peacock and the last one is a female something or other. My guess is a hybrid rostratus.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*3rd pic*

looks like a sunshine peacock, got one that looks exactly like it.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Bejeweled1 said:


> looks like a sunshine peacock, got one that looks exactly like it.


so after some reseach/posting everywhere, i've found the the striped guys could be

petrotilapia chitimba bay

or Perllmutt

And i think the male peacock is a lwanda


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

my first though was a pearlmutt... but having owned some I see very slight differences.. however if those are pearlmutts... then they are female. imo


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a few more pics, there is three, it seems as though there may be a male/2females or something. The lighter one has yellow on the belly.


I have these guys crammed in a twenty for now because i have no other option so colouring could be washed out due to stress.

someone suggested zebra obliq. could it be them?


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

This is only my opinion. The third picture resembles a Lwanda but something about him leads me to think he's a hybrid. The body colour, dark thick vertical stripes, and anal fin throw me off. The body should have a diminished yellow band just after the head followed by a purple/blue body (no dark stripes). The bottom of the anal fin should have colour matching the top of the dorsal fin.

I'm not saying mine are perfect or text book Lwandas but here are two picture of two different Lwandas that I have.

Just here to help.


----------

